# Lucia di Lammermoor...........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

One of my top 5.

Which recordings meet the following

2 criteria, text must be complete, soprano must hit the high notes 

thanks


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Itullian said:


> One of my top 5.
> 
> Which recordings meet the following
> 
> ...


Is the Karajan '55 recording with Callas complete? I don't remember. But I'd recommend that one. Or the recent one with Dessay conducted by Gergiev.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

I think my favorite Lucia recording is live from the MET December 5, 1964- J Sutherland, S Konya, N Herlea, B Giaiotti and S Varviso in the pit.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm far from an expert, but have this edition and find it wonderful.










Judging from the reviews it's received on Amazon, it may meet your criteria.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer this Sutherland & fulfills your criteria


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

True- a Lucia collection, really should not be without the recording above, either...


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

i'm quite happy with gruberova/rescigno, except her, sometimes audible, breathing


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Callas is the best Lucia but her partner tenors are some of the worst I've heard in their role.

Well, I don't like di Stefano though I know he is highly regarded. Same with the Tagliavini. They're supposed to be lyric but to me they sound weak.

Caballe/Carreras is my number one. Or no, my number one is Corelli/Peters but though you can hear there that Corelli sung the best Edgardo ever the quality of recording makes it impossible to enjoy. Corelli comes out with all his essential qualities in the last magnificent aria and rips your heart out with his OBELALMNAINAMORATA OOOO IN CIELO. Isn't it tragic situation when recording quality is good enough that you can see it's great but not good enough for listening to whole thing? So after my number one which I never listen though I know it's the best, my top choice is Caballe/Carreras or the Callas/Tagliavini is you care much more for Lucia than for Edgardo. Pavarotti/Sutherland I disliked, disliked Domingo/Studer too - it's Domingo not-at-his-best IMO. I've heard Kraus singing excerpts and I liked him too. Check out this splendid video:






I'm about to watch DVD with Mirella Devia in forthcoming days, it's from La Scala. The stagng looks great, we'll see about the singing.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

the Callas/Tagliavini is the best/ most intense. but the cuts, aaarrrggggg
hate 'em.

Kraus was very good. thank you

uncut, friends, uncut.....


----------



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

Lily Pons; for mainly camp value i vaguely remember her top note in the Mad Scene is the highest recorded note,and is in Guinness Book of Records! but is at least a quarter tone flat. |Richard Tucker is good though: very passionate, especially in his last scene aria. There are cuts. It is a Met opera production. Recorded early 1950s


----------

